# Turnout/stable boots for Arthritis ????



## Leigh_1978 (19 November 2009)

Hi

Does anyone reccomend or is using turnout boots for thier arthritic horse.

I was thinking of getting some for our old boy but wanted some peoples opinions first.

I have read that keeping the legs warm is better for the joints. Our vet has advised to keep him out as long as possible but i feel its a catch 22 situation as it gets colder he will still suffer.

Also when we do get him in all four legs seem to fill is this because he is used to being out.......

Any advise will be good 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  

Thank you xxx

Lianne and Charlie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jazzyjeff11 (19 November 2009)

veredus stable boots magnetic - they are a bit pricey but worth every penny -you can buy spare linings and they have magnets -my horses legs swelled up and these have really helped -good protection and support over winter


----------



## Halfstep (19 November 2009)

i am a huge fan of Back on Track products.  
http://www.backontrack-uk.co.uk/horse-products1.htm


----------



## mudmonkey17 (19 November 2009)

i use equillibrium stable chaps and hardy chaps for turnout


----------



## TayloredEq (19 November 2009)

Back on Track are excellent. We have had good results with a 19yr old and also a pony.

If you would like more info please PM me.

The easiest would be the quick wraps - £66 a pair.


----------



## kezimac (19 November 2009)

mine has arthritis - i use bioflow boots they go on the hinds during the day and fronts at night - i also have a pair of equilibirum turnout chaps for when it gets really cold.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (20 November 2009)

Rugged up properly he'll be fine hun. He's a horse. His legs won't fill if he's out as long as possible and that alone will make him feel better. Take care with turnout boots of any kind because if the leg AND the boots aren't scrupulously clean at all times, you can cause more problems with mud rubbing sores inside the boot. I'd rug him up to the eyeballs, make sure he has loads and loads of fibre inside him to keep his gut full and his body temperature up and stick him out.


----------



## Lorian (20 November 2009)

my boy has arthritus and his legs fill in the stable overnight even thought he is out in his field at 7am and comes in at 7pm.   
I dont put turnout boots on him as I like his legs to be naked and let the air get to them and so that hes not wearing boots 24/7 but I do put the equillibrium stable chaps on him overnight in his stable and they are fab!  Hes legs dont fill at all wearing them!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 November 2009)

i would turn out with nekkid legs, and use magnetic boots overnight.
I have the premier equine magnetic stable boots and really rate them, friend has the veredus ones and we think they are comparable quality.


----------



## rlhnlk (20 November 2009)

My welsh has arthritis and I noticed she was a bit stiff walking. She wasn't in pain just didn't seem to be able to move her legs very far or very fast and she is still living out. I've started putting magnetic boots on for a couple of hours when she comes in for her tea and she gets turnout wraps on for the other 22 hours. At the moment I'm using premier equine which seem to be working a treat she is walking much better. I have used the equillibrium field boots before but wasn't convinced by the design as they don't keep much mud out. The PE ones seem to keep most mud out but my welsh doesn't do mud sore, I think I could wrap barbed wire round her legs without bothering her though so it depends on your horse as to whether they will cope and not get sores.


----------



## Toffee44 (22 November 2009)

My girly has got it  in her hock and possibly stifle this year at only 16 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 SHe has magnetic wrap type ones, were cheap on ebay and so far so good. Only problem is they dont stay up very well so I just put a bit of tape round them. The other thing is when I spoke to the lady selling them she said they should only be kept on for max of 12hrs. They sit better on her pastern than her hock but even down there she appears to picking her hock up more. I also put balsamic vinegar in her feed.


----------



## Kezza (22 November 2009)

veredus for filled legs as you can use the padding for support and bioflow for turnout. fab products! you'll need a few sets of bioflow in case a pair gets wet, I got a few pairs cheap on ebay.


----------

